# IPMI error



## news4arun (Mar 16, 2012)

What does the below KCS ipmi error log mean?


```
8:50:00h Critical   SyslogNA   at Server:   <hostname>  Mar 12 09:12:02   kernel: ipmi0: KCS error: 01
```
 
I would appreciate any help in understanding the issue.

Thanks,
A


----------

